# Might be saying good bye to my 07 brute... (Rode a KLR)



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Well... right now I kinda want a KLR... haha.. (see post further down)


Wonder what I can replace the brute with in the spring.... They should have good deal's on '10's by then.. tryin to make room for the '11's that will be coming along.... Hmmm... BRP in my future? '10 Brute? Ah Decisions.. :thinking:


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

Say it ain't so....


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

Doctor quick! Give this man a mud transfusion!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

hey atleast its a Kawi!!! Besides if I go can-am or popo think of all the how-to's we can add  :rockn: I'm taking one for the MIMB Team!! haha


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

I love the new 850 Polaris....


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Bootlegger said:


> I love the new 850 Polaris....


think how easy the steering some 30backs would be w/ that EPS


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

well the trade is off..... might still want to sell though, & get something dif. in the spring


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

Yeah those 850 popo's are nice. I rode one and liked just about every thing about it except it lacked the low end snap "AKA balls" we all love about the kawies. It was still fast just not as much "fun factor".The power came in smother. Rode like a caddy.Sounded good to.

Never had the chance to ride a Canned Ham but rode with a few. Seamed to be very nice as well.

Still love my Brute though. Would be nice if kawie stepped to the plate sooner then later.


----------



## 88rxn/a (Mar 2, 2009)

would be nice if they fixed all the spun bearings thats going on!


----------



## Jaycob22 (May 4, 2009)

x2 on that


----------



## TX4PLAY (Jan 18, 2009)

I do like the KLR 650's I had a Suzuki DR back in the day. You woulda missed 4 wheels though until you got back in the game, if you do sale and get another wheeler with the current crop out I'd have to really look at the Po Po 850, the Can AM 800, and I really like that Kitty Kat Mud Pro.


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

I thought for a while there we were going to have to change from Mud In My Blood to Road Rash On My Skin. RROMS just doesn't have the same ring to it.


----------



## 30backs (Feb 23, 2009)

the eps steers awesome with 30backs i could not believe it


----------



## Jack (Mar 30, 2009)

If I had it to do all over again, I would go with the canned ham 650 and take the money that you didn't spend on the 800 and put that 840 kit in it and let it rip. The only difference in the 650 and 800 is the bore size. I'd be all over that.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

rode this around all weekend.... Man was it fun!!! :rockn:


----------



## wood butcher (May 11, 2009)

i bet u look like a big twinky ridin that :greddy2:


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2009)

Owned a KLR650 a couple years back. Great bike for back roads. Has 0 power on the freeway and in the wind struggles to hit 75 mph. Is side roads are your deal its a great bike. If you run freeway some go to a different bike like the Suzuki Vstrom.


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

i bet he looked like a monkey humpin a football on that thing...lol


----------



## Guarino113 (Oct 3, 2009)

haha. now thats funny


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

They are big bikes, fits me well lol therefore I don't look like monkeys on footballs or whatever lol


----------



## aandryiii (Mar 2, 2009)

the popos look like the front end got SMASHED by a can-am


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

family adventure said:


> Owned a KLR650 a couple years back. Great bike for back roads. Has 0 power on the freeway and in the wind struggles to hit 75 mph. Is side roads are your deal its a great bike. If you run freeway some go to a different bike like the Suzuki Vstrom.


 
wow I'm surprised by that, i have an old XR600R and it will hit 75 no problem in any wind. it will cruise at 60-65 with absolutely no problem at all


----------



## TEAMWAY2DEEP (Sep 11, 2009)

i wish kawi would come out with something bigger


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

Polaris425 said:


> They are big bikes, fits me well lol therefore I don't look like monkeys on footballs or whatever lol


 Keep telling yourself that .......:haha:


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I didnt have any problem getting it to 60mph w/ a little wind. I didnt get much over 55 on these back roads.


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

I have been riding a Honda XR250R a lot here latley......maybe we need to start BugsInMyTeeth.com!!LOL


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

*bugsinmyteeth.com coming soon!*


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

:haha::haha::haha: Thats it ,I have been there and done that :haha::haha::haha:


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

lol at that where do you sign up


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

well he left me a full face helmet so, no bugs for me :rockn:


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

he must be a big headed sob also.......lol


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

pretty much haha


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

family adventure said:


> Owned a KLR650 a couple years back. Great bike for back roads. Has 0 power on the freeway and in the wind struggles to hit 75 mph. Is side roads are your deal its a great bike. If you run freeway some go to a different bike like the Suzuki Vstrom.


I didnt have any problems hittin 85mph yesterday  hehe... :rockn:


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

Ive had mine to 85-90 and that is moving pretty fast on knobby tires on the road lol


----------



## greenmachine (Dec 19, 2008)

*my 02 KLR650*

top speed 107


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

nice!! I see your green has faded nicely, like most others lol.


----------



## greenmachine (Dec 19, 2008)

and its garage kept at 6000 mi.


----------

